# Come velocizzare la connessione Adsl con i dns di Google? Guida



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Avete una *connessione lenta* che fatica a caricare le pagine e crea *problemi di velocità*. Tutti i provider, *Alice, Libero, Tiscali*, etc etc, usano dei Dns propri. Che spesso possono risultare lenti. In pochi sanno che Google mette a disposizione il "*Google Public Dns*", un servizio alternativo e gratuto di Dns, che tutti possono usare come alternativa ai dns forniti di default dal proprio provider.

*Perchè utilizzare i dns di google*? Non c'è un motivo specifico, ma sembrano essere i migliori. Più puliti e più performanti rispetto a quelli dei fornitori dei servizi internet.

Utilizzandoli è possibile:

1) *Accelerare e migliorare la velocità della propria connessione*

2) Migliorare la *sicurezza*

3) Nessun redirect

Come faccio a inserire e a cambiare i dns di google sul mio *Pc/Mac* o dispositivo mobile?

Guida per Pc *Windows*:

Posizionarsi su: Pannello di controllo, Reti e Connessioni Internet, Connessioni di rete. A quel punto, basta cliccare col tasto destro sulla connessione che si utilizza, e poi scegliere la voce "Proprietà" e poi "Protocollo Internet Tcp ip. Recarsi alla fine della nuova finestra aperta (protocollo internet) e spuntare la voce "Utilizza i seguenti indirizzi server Dns" E settarli così:

Server Dns Preferito: *8.8.8.8*

Server Dns Alternativo: *8.8.4.4*

Come inserire i google dns su *Mac Os X*?

Cliccare su Preferenze di sistema, poi su Network, ed infine sulla connessione che stiamo utilizzando. Cliccate su "Avanzate" e poi, nel menù in alto alla scheda, selezionate la voce "Dns". Cliccate sul + che si trova sotto la casella "Server Dns" ed aggiungete questi due indirizzi (per inserire il secondo si dovrà cliccare di nuovo il +):

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

Salvate e navigate con i nuovi dns!


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Me lo consigli Mario? Perché so che maneggiare con sta roba è un po' un casino


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Sisi, vanno meglio. Male che va, ti scrivi i vecchi dns e li rimetti


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] io ci provo, se poi mi va in fiamme il pc _te vengo a prenne_


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Lo avete fatto?


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Fatto adesso


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Come va?


----------



## Ale (14 Giugno 2013)

io non riesco. mi viene un messaggio d'errore una volta inserita la sequenza dns


----------



## gabuz (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come va?



Per il momento mi trovo bene!


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io non riesco. mi viene un messaggio d'errore una volta inserita la sequenza dns



Sbagli qualcosa sicuramente!


----------



## Ale (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sbagli qualcosa sicuramente!



si si ho risolto. c'erano due voci simili: tcp ip ( ipv4 e ipv6 ) .


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2013)

oh io provo. se faccio casini ti vengo a brucià casa eh!


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Vai tranquillo!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2013)

sembra andare bene. dovrei provare con qualche download o uno speedtest


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Su questa pagina (senza gli spazi dopo i due punti) trovate tutte le specifiche e i test:

https: //developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/?hl=it


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Nei prossimi giorni ci provo, non sono stato quasi mai a casa


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2013)

Li sto testando da qualche giorno e a me sembra che la connessione vada nettamente meglio con questi Dns di Google.


----------



## Butcher (16 Luglio 2013)

Confermate il miglioramento?


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

beh quanto meno riesco ad aprirci il sito di bet365


----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

Come funziona? Meglio o peggio di OpenDNS?


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2013)

Questo metodo serve più che altro per ridurre il ping. Prima di cambiare i valori fate una prova su SpeedTest e guardate quanto vi pinga poi dopo aver cambiato i settaggi tornateci e vedete se ci sono.

Io l'ho appena fatto e mi è sceso da 74ms a 64ms. Ma il motivo principale per il quale l'ho fatto è che ora posso vedere siti che erano stati bloccati in italia come RapidGator, Uploaded eccetera...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Novembre 2013)

Giusto per completezza, se in casa avete più dispositivi connessi ad un unico router, è preferibile settare i DNS direttamente nei parametri del router stesso, in modo tale che le modifiche si attivino per tutti i dispositivi 

N.B i settaggi fatti al PC hanno la precedenza su quelli fatti nel router, quindi una volta imposti i DNS nel router, nelle proprietà dell'IPv4 dal pannello di controllo del PC bisogna mettere la spunta "ottieni i DNS automaticamente"

N.B 2 i DNS google non sono sempre quelli migliori per tutti, per chi ha voglia di perderci tempo consiglio un software molto semplice e utile: DNS Benchmark


----------

